# Direccion GateWay en una red



## josb86 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bueno a ver si me pueden ayudar a salir de una duda para que sirve una dirección gateway en un PC. Y por ejemplo en una red pequeña o en general en una red, esta dirección tiene que ser igual ala dirección ip de alguno de los pc? Y si es así por que?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 17, 2008)

La dirección gateway es la dirección ip de un dispositivo que nos permite conectar con otras redes. Comúnmente es la dirección ip de la interfaz del router que se encuentra en el mismo segmento de red.

Si no se configura la dirección gateway solo podrás comunicarte con dispositivos en la misma red.

Saludos.


----------



## aktazul (Jun 20, 2008)

el gateway tiene varias funciones, como es el de adminstrar acceso a servicios de red, como web ftp, o culaquiera que se necesite, depende de la estructura de la red si se usa ono, pasra uan red pequeña y si esta necesita salir a internet es necesario usarla


----------



## josb86 (Jun 21, 2008)

osea que el vine siendo como un servidor o algo por el estilo?


----------



## aktazul (Jun 21, 2008)

es un servicio porque cualquier dispositivo telematico en estos momentos puede ser configurado como gateway


----------

